# patter of tiny feet :)



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

would like to to share some happy news with you all !!! I am expecting  aithough not planned very happy ,,, thanks to all for your support


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

oh and yes Trev has the biggest smile ever !!!!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Congratulations, Humpty! What's the due date?


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

rock and roll how happy am i


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats to you! :smthumbup:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

that's great HD...you will have a house-full


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks guys have scan for dates tomorrow  early november and yes house full just when i was feeling a little borred durring the day lol 

Mark im blaming your semen retention lol


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Congrats! Happy for you!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> Mark im blaming your semen retention lol


Well, at least you can't get pregnant at the moment - as far as I know


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations Humpy, hope everything goes good, and may God give a healthy baby and blesses your family


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats, wonderful news.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

how wonderful. congratulations to you and your fella.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

we want to see pictures of when the little one has arrived 

I think we are responsible for this


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

had the most emotional time watching the scan  wow !! thanks guys we owe you all so much , couldnt be happier


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

oh and due dates november 5th


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

So does this mean you're going to switch to one of those success threads?!?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

dcrim you make me laugh so much truly you have help to see me through some dark days .... 

success WOW !!! NOT SURE IF I TICK ALL THE BOXES but im working on it lol XX


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Awwww... congrats!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

aw shucks, ma'am!  Always glad to help!


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

What wonderful news. I am very happy for you and yours.

Congrats!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

awwweee thanks all  and promise no wine till after the birth ..... OMG i forgot about that part lol !!! oh to be a man


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL! yeah, there's that...  If men could bear children, there'd be much more effective BC!  

BTW, reminds me of a joke...where do laywers come from?

Ana! sex!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol  love the joke


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

our beautiful daughter arrived on the 6th November shes perfect  we have called her Sophie Louise x thanks for all your messages x


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> our beautiful daughter arrived on the 6th November shes perfect  we have called her Sophie Louise x thanks for all your messages x


Congratulations!

Wow, that was quick work! Seems more like 9 minutes than 9 months. And as I said to my wife - "I didn't feel any pain at all" 

God bless.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Mark ... time ... i dont dont know where it goes i mean the nights just blur into feeds lol  
Am totally Happy  i look back at our hetic life and i cant belive we are where we are today  
xxxxxxxx want to bottle how i feel because it feels so good xxxxxxxx


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> want to bottle how i feel because it feels so good xxxxxxxx


"The past has been bottled and labelled with love" - A Squeeze song.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

going to have to you tube that now 

yes remember the song now


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> would like to to share some happy news with you all !!! I am expecting  aithough not planned very happy ,,, thanks to all for your support


Congrats humpty


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Great to hear all went well....congratulations!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys  just having the best time Sophie seems to have pulled us all together  its so good hearing my brothers children calling my hubbie daddy  ... ( dont get me wrong we have some fantastic children screaming matches lol ) but my boys have started looking out for there little sisters now and letting them into there rooms  ...Our new addition has been the cement bringing them all together  ........


But im so sending trev for the snip lol !!! if you catch him on here point him towards the clinic


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

mommy 22 


she is the best mummy any child could wish for and a fantastic wife .....but hell no way to going for the snip babe love you loads but not happening


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

to be honest only not used comdoms on 3 breaks and yes have 3 biological kids  !!!!
but now that i know how good it is without them very reluctant to return to using them !! selfish maybe


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

ha ha  i know thats probably at least a weeks worth of night feeds .....
Caz will be pushing me under that bus !!! ha ha  is all good


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

If this is a poll...I vote for the snip...sorry, trev


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't do it Trev! Humpty is still good for at least six more babies  If everyone on the forum sends you a dollar each, we could sponsor you.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Its not gonna happen ... have a spare seat in the car still !! is that a good enough reason !! 
why do something so perminate when there is so many other options ?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

MMMMM  im with swedish on this one guys !! room for one more lol !! Trev ! shall i make the appointment !
 how much can it hurt anyway ? its a small opp


----------

